# 

## Mariusz7908

Witam kolegów mam dom ok 280 m 2 ogrzewane piwnice i garaże  posiadam  posiadam 7 podłogówek  i 15 kaloryferów plus 3 drabinki w łazienkach . W tej chwili palę węglem spalam ok 4 ton . Budynek docieplony 12 grafitem wymienione okna na 0.6 rama z wkładami 3 szybowymi . Ogrzewam zasobnik 400 litrów .Mam możliwość podłączenia się do instalacji gazowej ale mam mieszane uczucia czy nie lepiej pelet. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi .

----------


## kaju

Witam Twój dom się powiększył ? Ale jak masz 280 m2 i po operacji jesteś to tylko gaz nic nie robisz i masz komfort  w chacie.

----------


## Mariusz7908

Tak dobudowałem pozdrawiam

----------


## mariusz244

Gazem będzie drożej , ale instalacja jest praktycznie bezobsługowa. Ja mam na pellet , nie jest źle w porównaniu z piecem węglowym czy nawet na ekogroszek  , no ale  jednak trzeba te worki przerzucac, od czasu do czasu wyrzucic popiół , zmieniać ustawienia pieca po zakupie pelletu np. innego producenta  i generalnie często zagladać do kotłowni i sprawdzac co sie dzieje z piecem. Przy piecu na gaz zapominasz o kotłowni. Gdybym miał wybór pellet czy gaz wybrałbym gaz.   .

----------


## Stermaj

Tak jak pisali przedpiścy gaz i zapominasz co to kotłownia. Kocioł o wymiarach szafki 40 do kuchni. Koszt około 4 tys. Gaz zdrowszy dla zdrowia może nie dla konta ale to Twój wybór.

----------


## Liwko

kWh z gazu jest niewiele droższa od kWh z pelletu. Wybrałbym gaz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Witam kolegów mam dom ok 280 m 2 ogrzewane piwnice i garaże  posiadam  posiadam 7 podłogówek  i 15 kaloryferów plus 3 drabinki w łazienkach . W tej chwili palę węglem spalam ok 4 ton . Budynek docieplony 12 grafitem wymienione okna na 0.6 rama z wkładami 3 szybowymi . Ogrzewam zasobnik 400 litrów .Mam możliwość podłączenia się do instalacji gazowej ale mam mieszane uczucia czy nie lepiej pelet. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi .


Podaj koszt węgla, jaki kocioł go spala i czy właściwie.
Podaj, czy masz gaz w domu, to jest ważne do oszacowania kosztów.
Podaj koszt zakupu kotła na pellet, jak i koszt pelletu i jego wartości opałowej.
Za mało danych.

----------


## kaju

> Tak jak pisali przedpiścy gaz i zapominasz co to kotłownia. Kocioł o wymiarach szafki 40 do kuchni. Koszt około 4 tys. Gaz zdrowszy dla zdrowia może nie dla konta ale to Twój wybór.


Witam co Ty mu proponujesz
kocioł dla" ludu" deweloperów?
kup porządny kocioł gazowy choćby w cenie tego jak kolega wyżej pisał na pellet.
a 280 m2 to nie chatka to już .....................

----------


## fotohobby

A co nie tak w kotle gazowym za 4 tyś ?

----------


## Stermaj

Cena, jak kupi za 10 tys. to jest zadowolony, że ma kocioł nie dla "ludu".  :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

ja bym wybrał pellet. Kupuje wtedy kiedy chce a nie co miesiąc bule kase, poza tym jaki piec na gaz bys nie kupił, to mając 


> posiadam 7 podłogówek  i *15 kaloryferów plus 3 drabinki w łazienkach*


 i tak będziesz grzał do wysokich temperatur a im wyższa temperatura zasilania tym rachunki rosną w postępie geometrycznym.
kolejna sprawa, gaz czy używasz czy nie płacisz abonament, który wcale nie jest mały( u mnie 80zł/m-c)

----------


## Stermaj

Wszystko zależy jak wykonana jest instalacja. Można pogodzić podłogówkę i kalafiory bez wysokich temperatur wody w obiegu CO. Ja posiadam tylko grzejniki i przy -20*na zewnątrz temperatura na grzejnikach nie przekracza +50*. A postępu geometrycznego w zużyciu gazu przy spadku temperatury nie obserwuję.
Ponadto kotły na paliwo stałe wymagają kumatej obsługi.

----------


## Slawko123

> Ponadto kotły na paliwo stałe wymagają kumatej obsługi.


te na węgiel na pewno, ale te na pelet juz nie.

a co do reszty, wszystko mozna, ale tez potrzeba kumatego co to zaprojektuje i wykona  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

Czyli nic się nie czyści, nie ma popiołu choć troszeczkę, nie trzeba paliwa dokładać, no super.

----------


## d7d

Jak masz gaz z sieci to tyko ogrzewanie gazowe a nie pellet.

----------


## Slawko123

> Czyli nic się nie czyści, nie ma popiołu choć troszeczkę, nie trzeba paliwa dokładać, no super.


i czyści się i jest popiół(ten akurat może służyć jako nawóz) i paliwo trzeba dokładać, ale.... mamy pełna kontrole nad zużywanym paliwem, kupujemy wtedy kiedy mamy kasę i wtedy jak jest tańszy, a nie wtedy kiedy kaze gazownia i nie siedzimy przed licznikiem gazu przyglądając się jak wskazówka licznika zapitala w kółko, nie mamy opłat miesięcznych za "samo manie" i wiele innych wad.

Owszem, przy gazie od strony obsługi nic nie robimy, oprócz czyszczenia pieca co jakiś czas i piec jest tańszy, ale ja mimo wszystko wybrałbym pellet. U mnie zakładają gaz, jestem z tych co gazu nie chcą, sąsiad ma piec na pellet i zakłada gaz, pytam go: po cholerę teraz piec kupiłeś, ja zaraz będziesz miał gaz, będziesz gazem ogrzewał? a on: gaz zakładam aby mieć(kto bogatemu zabroni) a ogrzewać będę piecem na pellet tym co kupiłem. Gaz to tylko aby w lato grzać cwu. No cóż, ja tego nie rozumiem i nie staram sie zrozumieć, bo każdy ma jakieś swoje preferencje.

----------


## m&m0123

Moze ktoś pokusi się o zestawienie/porównanie kosztów... bo jak narazie jest kto co woli...

.

----------


## Slawko123

> Moze ktoś pokusi się o zestawienie/porównanie kosztów... bo jak narazie jest kto co woli...
> 
> .


nie da sie zestawić/porównać kosztów jesli chodzi o eksploatację, jedynie można porównać koszt samej instalacji.
Komin- koszt podobny
piec - pellet droższy, ale przy gazie trzeba wykonać przyłącze na posesji i zapłacić za projekt, geodetę, mapki, wykonanie i gazowni zapłacić za możliwość podłączenia się. Sumarycznie pellet tańszy
pomieszczenie - z reguły i tak je budujemy, kwestia tego co ma w nim być

Eksploatację mozna by ocenić montując oba systemy w tym samym domu i uzywać po kilka lat. oczywiscie ocena tez nie bedzie miarodajna, bo warunki atmosferyczne nie beda identyczne

----------


## muchenz

> kupujemy wtedy kiedy mamy kasę i wtedy jak jest tańszy,


Za pellet płacisz z góry, zamrażając gotówkę i musisz przechowywać tony paliwa.




> nie mamy opłat miesięcznych za "samo manie" i wiele innych wad.


Płacąc wyższy abonament masz niższą opłatę dystrybucyjną zmienną. Czasami na tym parę groszy lepiej wyjdziesz, a czasami gorzej.

Ale najważniejsze: nic nie przechowujesz, nic nie ładujesz, nic nie wynosisz i tuż obok kotła możesz suszyć pranie w miejscu gdzie trzymałeś worki.

----------


## Slawko123

tak płace z góry i wtedy kiedy mam kase która odkładam co miesiąc i w takiej ilości jak mi pasuje, a nie że z  zaskoczenia gazownia przysyła mi rachunek i musze wywalic na juz duzo kasy, a akurat wtedy mam inne wydatki, albo wydałem ja juz na co innego i nie mam kasy.




> Ale najważniejsze: nic nie przechowujesz, nic nie ładujesz, nic nie  wynosisz i tuż obok kotła możesz suszyć pranie w miejscu gdzie trzymałeś  worki.


dla mnie żaden problem. Miejsce mam i to takie co nie będzie nikomu przeszkadzać; nic nie wnoszę, peleciakiem prosto z samochodu przewożę w docelowe miejsce, a pranie wieszam w pralni, nie w kotłowni, kotłownie mam obok garażu a pralnie na pietrze, wiec dla mnie byłoby głupie nosic pranie do kotłowni. Poza tym w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, gdzie trzymam wszelakie narzędzia ogrodnicze, kosiarki, taczki, nawozy i wiele innych narzędzi gospodarczych i na dodatek nieogrzewanego nie suszyłbym prania.

Tak, ładuję jak i czyszczę i popiół wyrzucam. Ale wole to, niż płacic za gaz co miesiąc , nie wiadomo ile. 
Poza tym im większy dom, tym ogrzewanie gazowe jest coraz bardziej nieekonomiczne. Tak jak autor, ma 280m2 i utrzymaj tam temperaturę 22-24st w całym domu?
Nie, nie 19st, tylko 22-24st. Oczywiście są tacy co im i 15st wystarczy, ale z reguły to są Ci co ogrzewają gazem.


I proszę nie myśleć, ze uważam, ze gaz jest be, ma swoje zalety, ale mnie one nie przekonują. Kazdy sam musi ocenić co chce.

----------


## Greengaz

> Moze ktoś pokusi się o zestawienie/porównanie kosztów... bo jak narazie jest kto co woli...
> 
> .


*Pellet* - 19 MJ/kg ca 0,90 zł/kg
1MJ = 4,73 grosza x sprawność kotła 85% = *5,56 grosza*

*Gaz ziemny* - 41,8 MJ/m3 ca 2,30 zł/m3 /ciepło spalania/
1MJ = 5,5 grosza x sprawność kotła 95% =* 5,79 grosza*

Na temat jakości kupowanego pelletu odsyłam do wątków na ten temat

----------


## Slawko123

> Na temat jakości kupowanego pelletu odsyłam do wątków na ten temat


niestety na temat jakości gazu nie ma specjalnie wątków, bo nie ma jak ocenić w domowych warunkach tego co podaje gazownia, ale nie raz sie słyszy, ze gazownia przesyła nam nie to co podaje.

----------


## agb

> i czyści się i jest popiół(ten akurat może służyć jako nawóz) i paliwo trzeba dokładać, ale.... mamy pełna kontrole nad zużywanym paliwem, kupujemy wtedy kiedy mamy kasę i wtedy jak jest tańszy, a nie wtedy kiedy kaze gazownia i nie siedzimy przed licznikiem gazu przyglądając się jak wskazówka licznika zapitala w kółko, nie mamy opłat miesięcznych za "samo manie" i wiele innych wad.


Paliwo kupuje się jak jest potrzebne, a nie kiedy mamy kasę. Jak się nie ma kasy to się buduje 80m2, a nie 280m2 i siedzi na dworze przed licznikiem zamiast w ciepłym domu.

----------


## Slawko123

> Paliwo kupuje się jak jest potrzebne, a nie kiedy mamy kasę. Jak się nie ma kasy to się buduje 80m2, a nie 280m2 i siedzi na dworze przed licznikiem zamiast w ciepłym domu.


jasne, nikt Ci nie broni, ja wole kupić wtedy kiedy jest tanie, które i tak zużyję, a nie przepłacać wtedy kiedy jest potrzebne i kupować na urrraaaaa.

ps. to nie ja mam dom 280m2, tylko autor, ja buduje trochę mniejszy dom.

----------


## agb

Ale gaz jest w mniej-więcej stałej cenie. Takiej a nie innej. Nie ma taniej/przepłacania. 

Na miejscu autora, ja bym wybrał gaz.

----------


## fotohobby

> tak płace z góry i wtedy kiedy mam kase która odkładam co miesiąc i w takiej ilości jak mi pasuje, a nie że z  zaskoczenia gazownia przysyła mi rachunek i musze wywalic na juz duzo kasy, a akurat wtedy mam inne wydatki, albo wydałem ja juz na co innego i nie mam kasy.
> 
> 
> Tak, ładuję jak i czyszczę i popiół wyrzucam. Ale wole to, niż płacic za gaz co miesiąc , nie wiadomo ile. 
> Poza tym im większy dom, tym ogrzewanie gazowe jest coraz bardziej nieekonomiczne. Tak jak autor, ma 280m2 i utrzymaj tam temperaturę 22-24st w całym domu?
> Nie, nie 19st, tylko 22-24st. Oczywiście są tacy co im i 15st wystarczy, ale z reguły to są Ci co ogrzewają gazem.
> 
> 
> I proszę nie myśleć, ze uważam, ze gaz jest be, ma swoje zalety, ale mnie one nie przekonują. Kazdy sam musi ocenić co chce.


Z jakiego zaskoczenia?  Przeciez po pierwszym roku mozna rozbic robie koszt roczny na 12 miesiecy i placilc okreslona kwote, pod koniec drugiego roku sprawdzic zużycie i przygotowaz sie na doplate/zwrot
Gaz przez ostatnie  5 lat stanial jakies 5%. 
A latanie z workami pelletu.... Fajne, jak sie ma zdrowie i sily.
Ale jak przyjdzie starość to nie takie OK...

----------


## fotohobby

> niestety na temat jakości gazu nie ma specjalnie wątków, bo nie ma jak ocenić w domowych warunkach tego co podaje gazownia, ale nie raz sie słyszy, ze gazownia przesyła nam nie to co podaje.


A jak sprawdzasz to, co masz w worku ?

----------


## Slawko123

> Ale gaz jest w mniej-więcej stałej cenie. Takiej a nie innej. Nie ma taniej/przepłacania.


 przy gazie nie chodzi o koszt samego paliwa, tylko płacąc co miesiąc masz rózne zuzycie gazu w zależności od pory roku, co za tym idzie różnej wysokości rachunek




> Z jakiego zaskoczenia?*  1.Przeciez po pierwszym roku mozna rozbic robie koszt roczny na 12 miesiecy i placilc okreslona kwote, pod koniec drugiego roku sprawdzic zużycie i przygotowaz sie na doplate/zwrot*
> Gaz przez ostatnie  5 lat stanial jakies 5%. 
> *2.* A latanie z workami pelletu.... Fajne, jak sie ma zdrowie i sily.
> Ale jwk przyjdzie strosc to nie takie OK...


1.to jest jakieś rozwiązanie
2. to prawda, ale ......  :smile: 

A ja nie napiszę, co ma wybrać autor, sam musi zdecydować, ja tylko pisze co ja wybrałem i dlaczego.

----------


## fotohobby

Moi rodzice stali przed tym wyborem latem, maja dom 200m2, z lat 70, ocieplony 12cm grafitowego styro.
Wybrali gaz, rachunek za listopad 350zł.
Symulacja gaz/pellat pikazywala jakes 800zl oszczednosci wzgl gazu.
Byl taki tydzien, kiedy ojca znogla grypa,  mnie nie bylo w PL i jak mowil dziękował, ze nie wybral pelletu, bo nie wybraza sobue,, jak trzeba by bylo cos wyczyscic, czy opal wsypac.

----------


## kulibob

Fajnie dyskusja o dwóch najgorszym możliwych źródłach ogrzewania  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

Wybór pellet - gaz.
Pellet
Konieczna kotłownia, kilka m2, czyli kilka m2 x ca 3 tys zł, niezbędne suche miejsce do składowania paliwa, komin min. 1 000 zł droższy, kocioł o kilka tys. zł, porządny pellet Lawa min. 900 zł/tona i więcej. Instalacja wymaga obsługi.

Gaz
Kotłownia 6,5 m3, a w zasadzie zbędna. Kocioł można instalować w kuchni, łazience, wiatrołapie, pod schodami, ... . Kocioł z zasobnikiem można kupić za 5,5 tys., komin w najtańszej wersji przez ścianę - góra kilkaset zł. Koszt podłączenia do sieci - 3 - 4 000 zł. Instalacja całkowicie bezobsługowa i czysta w eksploatacji.

Z wyliczanki w #21, jak na razie nie kwestionowanej, wynika 5% różnicy w koszcie eksploatacji na korzyść pelletu. 
Przy rocznym koszcie co i cwu np. 3 000 zł to 150 zł/rok, a przy 6 000 zł (!) - 300 zł/rok taniej.

Pytanie. Kiedy zwrócą się nakłady i czy za takie pieniądze, nawet 2x większe, warto się babrać z kotłem na paliwo stałe.

----------


## agb

> przy gazie nie chodzi o koszt samego paliwa, tylko płacąc co miesiąc masz rózne zuzycie gazu w zależności od pory roku, co za tym idzie różnej wysokości rachunek


Stara śpiewka, ale nie do końca prawdziwa  :smile:  Jak się na PC napaliłem, to też nawet w nią uwierzyłem. Bo z jednej strony jest to prawda - płacisz abonament nawet jak nie używasz (choć pewnie do CWU będziesz używać cały rok). Z drugiej jednak strony, to, co Cię naprawdę interesuje to średni koszt kWh/rok lub sezon - w przypadku gaz obliczony z uwzględnieniem wszystkich opłat. Bo to możesz porównać do kWh z peletu, prądu, węgla, itp - pod względem ekonomicznym.

----------


## agb

> kolejna sprawa, gaz czy używasz czy nie płacisz abonament, który wcale nie jest mały( u mnie 80zł/m-c)


Jeżeli Bramki w mazowieckim to (6,28 + 40,6) * 1,23 = 57zł brutto w taryfie W-3.6

----------


## Slawko123

> Wybór pellet - gaz.
> Pellet
> Konieczna kotłownia, kilka m2, czyli kilka m2 x ca 3 tys zł, niezbędne suche miejsce do składowania paliwa, komin min. 1 000 zł droższy, kocioł o kilka tys. zł, porządny pellet Lawa min. 900 zł/tona i więcej. Instalacja wymaga obsługi.
> 
> Gaz
> Kotłownia 6,5 m3, a w zasadzie zbędna.*1. Kocioł można instalować w kuchni, łazience, wiatrołapie, pod schodami,* ... . Kocioł z zasobnikiem można kupić za 5,5 tys., komin w najtańszej wersji przez ścianę - góra kilkaset zł.* 2.Koszt podłączenia do sieci - 3 - 4 000 zł. 3. Instalacja całkowicie bezobsługowa* i czysta w eksploatacji.
> 
> Z wyliczanki w #21, jak na razie nie kwestionowanej, wynika 5% różnicy w koszcie eksploatacji na korzyść pelletu. 
> Przy rocznym koszcie co i cwu np. 3 000 zł to 150 zł/rok, a przy 6 000 zł (!) - 300 zł/rok taniej.
> ...


1. jasne najlepiej w salonie. Mam gaz gdzie mieszkam i nigdy, ale to przenigdy nie zgodziłbym sie na posiadanie gazu w części mieszkalnej!
2.no, sam koszt podłączenia, a koszt projektu przyłącza, a koszt wykonania tego przyłącza, a koszt mapek do celów projektowych, a koszt inwentaryzacji powykonawczej ?
3. jasne, bezobsługowa  :smile: )))




> Jeżeli Bramki w mazowieckim to (6,28 + 40,6) * 1,23 = 57zł brutto w taryfie W-3.6


nie ma innych w całej Polsce  :smile: 
Opieram się na danych sąsiadów, bo ja gazu nie mam i nie chce. Nie wiem jaką maja taryfę, piszę co mówią co płacą.

----------


## agb

> nie ma innych w całej Polsce
> Opieram się na danych sąsiadów, bo ja gazu nie mam i nie chce. Nie wiem jaką maja taryfę, piszę co mówią co płacą.


A ja opieram się na Taryfie PGNiG, bo jak widać ludzie różne rzeczy mówią... I w ten sposób wprowadza się innych w błąd.




> 3. jasne, bezobsługowa )))


A co jest obsługowego w gazie, poza przeglądami?

----------


## Slawko123

nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem, ale prawie 80(zaokrągliłem, bo podawali cos pod ta kwotę) a 57zł no to niech będzie 20zł mniej, ale dalej to prawie 60zł za samo manie. dobra niech będzie dokładnie 57zł. 



> A co jest obsługowego w gazie, poza przeglądami?


 no właśnie przeglądy coroczne pieca i całej instalacji gazowej.

Ja już wszystko powiedziałem, co sadze różnicy gaz-pellet,
więcej nie piszę, bo juz nie mam co pisać, a nie będę polemizował ze zwolennikami gazu, bo to nie ma sensu  :smile:  w poscie #34 podałem 3 pkt, to jakos tylko pkt 3 zainteresował, a pkt 1 i 2 ?. Pytanie retoryczne.

----------


## fotohobby

Najważniejszy jest koszt 1 kWh ok 0,22-0.25 liczony z wszystkim

----------


## Stermaj

Podaję koszt za 2016 
Zużyłem 2624 m3
Zapłaciłem 5323 zł
Z 1m3 liczę 9kWh że wyduszę na czysto po sprawnościach.
Wychodzi 1kWh około 0,225 zł
Za 1MJ około 0,063 zł

----------


## agb

*@Slawko123*

IMO przeglądy powinno się robić każdego urządzenia grzewczego. Niezależnie czy wymaga tego prawo czy nie. To nie śmieciuch. Ile taki piec na pelet pociągnie jak nie będzie serwisowany?

Co do pytań 1 i 2. Nie jestem wcale zwolennikiem gazu, Jestem zwolennikiem bezobsługowych źródła ciepła. W tym konkretnym przypadku pellet vs. gaz jest to gaz. Przede wszystkich dlatego, że 20 lat mieszkałem w domu ze źródłem, które obsługi wymagało. 

1. Nie wiem jak odpowiedzieć. Dla mnie naturalne jest, że w domu jest pomieszczenie gdzie kocioł gazowy można zamontować, jeżeli nie chce się go mieć w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych. Moja siostra ma w kuchni i nigdy bym się o tym nie dowiedział gdyby mi nie pokazała. 

2. Tu po prostu nie powinien się wypowiadać. Jakiś czas temu miałem ofertę "na gębę" ~7000zł A-Z, czyli ze wszystkim. Z tym, że chciałem żeby mi rurę z działki zabrali, zrobili w innym miejscu nowe wcięcie w ulicy i doprowadzili >25m do budynku. Ale ponieważ z nikim umowy nie podpisałem i nie wykonałem tego ostatecznie, nie mogę na temat ceny się wypowiedzieć. Tym bardziej, że nie wiem czy pytający ma 5 czy 50m przyłącza do wykonania.

----------


## Stermaj

> niestety na temat jakości gazu nie ma specjalnie wątków, bo nie ma jak ocenić w domowych warunkach tego co podaje gazownia, ale nie raz sie słyszy, ze gazownia przesyła nam nie to co podaje.


Kilkanaście lat temu właśnie w warunkach domowych sprawdzałem ile wyciągnę z jednego m3 gazu i wyszło mi, że około 8,5kWh.
A jak to robiłem a no, wodomierz dwa termometry na zasilaniu i powrocie i pomiar w warunkach ustalonych czyli rozgrzaniu instalacji i ustabilizowania się temperatur. Sprawdzałem kocioł mojej konstrukcji. Był dobry sprawny ale po ociepleniu domu stał się za duży i nieekonomiczny w warunkach przejściowych. Stosunkowo duże straty postojowe. 
Obecnie mam od roku kondensujący i jestem zadowolony. Nie wiem jak z zużyciem będzie bo zwiększyłem powierzchnię ogrzewaną (adaptacja poddasza).
Ale jestem dobrej myśli, pomiary przy około 0* na zewnątrz wychodzą podobne około 11-12m3 na dobę więc się nie zwiększyły mimo większej powierzchni ogrzewanej.

----------


## מרכבה

Gazu nie skreślam, powinien być gaz. Pellet  


Dla tych co mają kawałek posesji, zawsze można się pobawić jak na filmiku - ale to ma być system..
Pisałem w jednym z wątków- my Polacy musimy mieć wyzwania .. a nie zakazy. Jak sąsiad zobaczy u mnie takie cudo ..
to albo będzie sam chciał, albo będzie kupował pelet u mnie  :smile:  Jedno i drugie ma zalety  :smile:

----------


## agb

Schowaj to, bo polacy zaczną robić zaraz pelet z mokrego drewna.

----------


## Slawko123

> *@Slawko123*
> 
> IMO przeglądy powinno się robić każdego urządzenia grzewczego. Niezależnie czy wymaga tego prawo czy nie. To nie śmieciuch. Ile taki piec na pelet pociągnie jak nie będzie serwisowany?
> 
> Co do pytań 1 i 2. Nie jestem wcale zwolennikiem gazu, Jestem zwolennikiem bezobsługowych źródła ciepła. W tym konkretnym przypadku pellet vs. gaz jest to gaz. Przede wszystkich dlatego, że 20 lat mieszkałem w domu ze źródłem, które obsługi wymagało. 
> 
> 1. Nie wiem jak odpowiedzieć. Dla mnie naturalne jest, że w domu jest pomieszczenie gdzie kocioł gazowy można zamontować, jeżeli nie chce się go mieć w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych. Moja siostra ma w kuchni i nigdy bym się o tym nie dowiedział gdyby mi nie pokazała. 
> 
> 2. Tu po prostu nie powinien się wypowiadać. Jakiś czas temu miałem ofertę "na gębę" ~7000zł A-Z, czyli ze wszystkim. Z tym, że chciałem żeby mi rurę z działki zabrali, zrobili w innym miejscu nowe wcięcie w ulicy i doprowadzili >25m do budynku. Ale ponieważ z nikim umowy nie podpisałem i nie wykonałem tego ostatecznie, nie mogę na temat ceny się wypowiedzieć. Tym bardziej, że nie wiem czy pytający ma 5 czy 50m przyłącza do wykonania.


kotła na pellet nie musisz, chyba, ze gwarancja tego wymaga, ale nie w tym rzecz i tak musisz go czyscic co jakis czas, i to juz dawno ustalilismy  :smile: 
Chodziło o to, ze piec na gaz nie jest taki całkiem bezobsługowy, bo jednak przeglądy trzeba robić a i wyczyścić tez czasami, o przegladach instalacji gazowej nie wspomnę.

Ad.1 ten punkt odnosił sie do miejsca zamontowania, ze niby nie potrzeba oddzielnego popieszczenia a na pellet trzeba kotłownie za 3000/m2 stawiać co oczywiście jest nieprawdą, bo koszt takie pomieszczenia jest co najmniej o połowę tańszy, no chyba, ze ktos wstawia piękne drzwi drewniane jak do sypialni , kładzie gładzie i pięknie maluje albo kładzie płytki po 100zł/m2, ja położyłem takie za 12zł/m2 i jestem szczęśliwy, a drzwi do kotłowni wstawiłem za niecałe 400zł razem z futryną. Zresztą i tak miałem takie pomieszczenie w projekcie i miał byc tam piec na gaz(cała strona związana z gazem została wykreślona na etapie adaptacji), wiec zamiast pieca na gaz będzie na pellet(miał być na ekogroszek i to firmy mocno promującej na tym forum, ale w końcu zrezygnowałem-o przyczynach nie będę pisał). dlaczego na pellet? bo gazu nie cierpię, bo używam go od urodzenia tu gdzie mieszkam i wiem jakie są z nim problemy. W każdym razie czy piec taki czy siaki pomieszczenie oddzielne jest potrzebne.

Ad.2 sąsiad robił i zapłacił nie mało, chyba coś koło tego co wspominasz, tez na gębę ale ze wszystkimi papierami. czyli cirka 7000 +3-4tys, daje nam 10-11 tys za to, ze mamy doprowadzony gaz do domu + koszt pieca i wychodzi, że piec na pellet kosztuje tyle samo lub mniej.

----------


## Slawko123

> Kilkanaście lat temu właśnie w warunkach domowych sprawdzałem ile wyciągnę z jednego m3 gazu i wyszło mi, że około 8,5kWh.


zrób to samo teraz i porównaj z tym, co gazownia podaje na fakturze, bo jak wiesz teraz za gaz nie płaci sie za m3 tylko za kWh w/g przelicznika gazowni.

----------


## agb

> kotła na pellet nie musisz, chyba, ze gwarancja tego wymaga, ale nie w tym rzecz i tak musisz go czyscic co jakis czas, i to juz dawno ustalilismy 
> Chodziło o to, ze piec na gaz nie jest taki całkiem bezobsługowy, bo jednak przeglądy trzeba robić a i wyczyścić tez czasami, o przegladach instalacji gazowej nie wspomnę.


Dla mnie na tym właśnie polega bezobsługowość. Że raz na rok ktoś przyjedzie i to wykona za $. A przez resztę roku nie muszę wchodzić do kotłowni.




> Ad.1 ten punkt odnosił sie do miejsca zamontowania, ze niby nie potrzeba oddzielnego popieszczenia a na pellet trzeba kotłownie za 3000/m2 stawiać co oczywiście jest nieprawdą, bo koszt takie pomieszczenia jest co najmniej o połowę tańszy, no chyba, ze ktos wstawia piękne drzwi drewniane jak do sypialni , kładzie gładzie i pięknie maluje albo kładzie płytki po 100zł/m2, ja położyłem takie za 12zł/m2 i jestem szczęśliwy, a drzwi do kotłowni wstawiłem za niecałe 400zł razem z futryną. Zresztą i tak miałem takie pomieszczenie w projekcie i miał byc tam piec na gaz(cała strona związana z gazem została wykreślona na etapie adaptacji), wiec zamiast pieca na gaz będzie na pellet(miał być na ekogroszek i to firmy mocno promującej na tym forum, ale w końcu zrezygnowałem-o przyczynach nie będę pisał). dlaczego na pellet? bo gazu nie cierpię, bo używam go od urodzenia tu gdzie mieszkam i wiem jakie są z nim problemy. W każdym razie czy piec taki czy siaki pomieszczenie oddzielne jest potrzebne.
> 
> Ad.2 sąsiad robił i zapłacił nie mało, chyba coś koło tego co wspominasz, tez na gębę ale ze wszystkimi papierami. czyli cirka 7000 +3-4tys, daje nam 10-11 tys za to, ze mamy doprowadzony gaz do domu + koszt pieca i wychodzi, że piec na pellet kosztuje tyle samo lub mniej.


1. Bo jeżeli ktoś nie chce i zdecyduje się na kocioł dwufunkcyjny, to nie musi mieć osobnego pomieszczenia. Nie wiem czy bym tak zrobił(jak wspominałem mnie problem nie dotyczy), ale można tak zrobić.

2. Myslałem, że ustaliliśmy już, że Twój sąsiad nie wie co mówi?  :wink: 




> zrób to samo teraz i porównaj z tym, co gazownia podaje na fakturze, bo jak wiesz teraz za gaz nie płaci sie za m3 tylko za kWh w/g przelicznika gazowni.


Dlatego my podajemy 22-25gr/kWh podczas gdy gazownia podaje <20gr/kWh.

Edit: Tylko proszę Cię, nie mów, że sąsiad Ci powiedział, że kWh z gazu kosztuje >30gr, albo 2 razy tyle co z pelletu.

----------


## Stermaj

> zrób to samo teraz i porównaj z tym, co gazownia podaje na fakturze, bo jak wiesz teraz za gaz nie płaci sie za m3 tylko za kWh w/g przelicznika gazowni.


Na fakturze mam przecież zużycie gazu w m3 i potem przeliczane jest na kWh. Przelicznik jest około 11 kWh z 1 m3 Ja podawałem, że "wyciągam" z tego 9kWh już jako ciepło w wodzie grzewczej. Nie zauważyłem zmian w zużyciu gazu przez ostatnie kilkanaście lat. Tu mówię o porównaniu zużycia przy 0*C na zewnątrz na dobę w sytuacji ustabilizowanej temperatury na zewnątrz przez kilka dni. Te z  przed kilkunastu lat pokrywają się z tymi teraz, więc myślę, że kaloryczność gazu się nie zmieniła a przynajmniej znacząco przez ostatnie kilkanaście lat. Każdej zimy robię sobie takie sprawdzenie kontrolne więc wiem o czym mówię.
Z gazem mam do czynienia już "kopę" lat  i się go nie boję. Nigdy nie miałem albo nie mieliśmy z nim problemu w rodzinie. Zawsze używaliśmy go do ogrzewania i gotowania potraw. Nie wiem jakie problemy są z gazem, proszę podaj przykład. Jeżeli są problemy to tylko przez nieumiejętną obsługę.

----------


## Slawko123

> 2. Myslałem, że ustaliliśmy już, że Twój sąsiad nie wie co mówi? 
> 
> 
> Dlatego my podajemy 22-25gr/kWh podczas gdy gazownia podaje <20gr/kWh.
> 
> Edit: Tylko proszę Cię, nie mów, że sąsiad Ci powiedział, że kWh z gazu kosztuje >30gr, albo 2 razy tyle co z pelletu.


 tego nie ustaliliśmy, bo ten sąsiad akurat dopiero teraz robił to przyłącze, a gaz jak dobrze pójdzie to będą mieli(sąsiedzi najbliżsi)  dopiero w czerwcu przyszłego roku i ten sąsiad i drugi sąsiad mówia to samo, z tym, ze drugi ma juz od ponad roku instalacje LPG(zbiornik w ziemi) i musi ja przerobić na gaz ziemny. Ci wiedza co mówią.. Tam gdzie buduje to nie tylko te kilkanaście działek w otoczeniu mojej, tylko cała wieś/miejscowość czy jak tam zwał. Mam tam dwie działki i akurat pisałem o tych sąsiadach gdzie gaz maja już od dobrych kilkunastu lat  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> zrób to samo teraz i porównaj z tym, co gazownia podaje na fakturze, bo jak wiesz teraz za gaz nie płaci sie za m3 tylko za kWh w/g przelicznika gazowni.


Placisz za m3, bo liczniki sa w m3. Zuzycie na fakturze jest w m3. Dopiero potem jest przeliczane na kWh.
U mnie gazownia ustalila wysoki przelocznik, poźmiej go obniżyła.  Podwyższyć juz i tak nie podwyższy.

----------


## Greengaz

> Na fakturze mam przecież zużycie gazu w m3 i potem przeliczane jest na kWh. Przelicznik jest około 11 kWh z 1 m3 Ja podawałem, że "wyciągam" z tego 9kWh już jako ciepło w wodzie grzewczej. Nie zauważyłem zmian w zużyciu gazu przez ostatnie kilkanaście lat. Tu mówię o porównaniu zużycia przy 0*C na zewnątrz na dobę w sytuacji ustabilizowanej temperatury na zewnątrz przez kilka dni. Te z  przed kilkunastu lat pokrywają się z tymi teraz, więc myślę, że kaloryczność gazu się nie zmieniła a przynajmniej znacząco przez ostatnie kilkanaście lat. Każdej zimy robię sobie takie sprawdzenie kontrolne więc wiem o czym mówię.
> Z gazem mam do czynienia już "kopę" lat  i się go nie boję. Nigdy nie miałem albo nie mieliśmy z nim problemu w rodzinie. Zawsze używaliśmy go do ogrzewania i gotowania potraw. Nie wiem jakie problemy są z gazem, proszę podaj przykład. Jeżeli są problemy to tylko przez nieumiejętną obsługę.


Nie wiem co mierzysz i jak to robisz.
Pomiar chwilowy o niczym nie mówi, a pomiar w czasie jest praktycznie niemożliwy w warunkach domowych uwagi na zmienność w czasie.
Przecież w układzie CO masz "co chwilę" inną temperaturę powrotu i inną zasilania. Wyciągasz średnią z sekundy, minuty, godziny? Bzdura.
Nie możesz też porównywać kotła z otwartą komorą sprzed kilkunastu lat z kotłem kondensacyjnym. pierwsze kotły kondensacyjne pojawiły się ok. 1985 r., a w PL kilka lat później i były nieproporcjonalnie drogie w porównaniu z kotłem z otwartą komorą.

----------


## Greengaz

> Placisz za m3, bo liczniki sa w m3. Zuzycie na fakturze jest w m3. Dopiero potem jest przeliczane na kWh, ale to nie ma kompletnie wpływu na cenę


Gwoli uściślenia.
Zmienia się ilość kWh w m3 a tym samym kwota przeliczenia z m3 na kWh.

----------


## agb

> Placisz za m3, bo liczniki sa w m3. Zuzycie na fakturze jest w m3. Dopiero potem jest przeliczane na kWh, ale to nie ma kompletnie wpływu na cenę


A nie płacisz za kWh rzekomo uzyskane z m3, które zużyłeś?

----------


## Slawko123

ja płace za kWh

----------


## Greengaz

> .....z tym, ze drugi ma juz od ponad roku instalacje LPG(zbiornik w ziemi) i musi ja przerobić na gaz ziemny. Ci wiedza co mówią..


Nie musi.
Ruch sąsiada jest bez sensu. Propan jest tańszy w eksploatacji od gazu ziemnego. Chyba, że ma zbiornik w dzierżawie.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale przelicznik jest stały, to co on zmienia ?
Ew. lekko spadł, czyli obnizył mi koszty.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem co mierzysz i jak to robisz.
> Pomiar chwilowy o niczym nie mówi, a pomiar w czasie jest praktycznie niemożliwy w warunkach domowych uwagi na zmienność w czasie.
> Przecież w układzie CO masz "co chwilę" inną temperaturę powrotu i inną zasilania. Wyciągasz średnią z sekundy, minuty, godziny? Bzdura.
> .


W podlogowce ?
Leci po pare godzin na jednej temp

----------


## Greengaz

> W podlogowce ?
> Leci po pare godzin na jednej temp


Przyjrzyj się uważnie. Na jednej temp. kotła, czy zasilania podłogówki, czy jest taka sama temp. powrotu?
Do tego dochodzi przerwa w pracy kotła po osiągnięciu temp. zadanej lub pracy na rzecz cwu.
Zauważ, że podana została dokładna liczba  9 kWh, a nie np. 8-9 kWh z m3. Poza tym PGNiG dostarcza gaz w określonych widełkach, nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale coś od 10,5 do 11,2 kWh/m3, co użytkownik widzi dopiero po czasie, po otrzymaniu faktury, a nie w momencie dokonywania pomiaru.
Zmierzam tylko do wykazania, ze jakikolwiek pomiar w warunkach domowych niczego nie dowodzi - jest obarczony zbyt dużym błędem.
Nawiasem mówiąc kocioł pracujący na rzecz CO przy podłogówce osiąga sprawność 97-98%, a nie jak wychodzi @Stermaj ok. 80%

----------


## fotohobby

> Przyjrzyj się uważnie. Na jednej temp. kotła, czy zasilania podłogówki, czy jest taka sama temp. powrotu?


Z dwie - trzy godziny leci na 34/29, jak nie ma potrzeby, to CWU nie grzeje.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie musi.
> Ruch sąsiada jest bez sensu. Propan jest tańszy w eksploatacji od gazu ziemnego. Chyba, że ma zbiornik w dzierżawie.


zbiornik własny, a reszty nie wiem, nie wnikam, nie moje bajoro. Ale z tego co mówił, to miał problemy z dostawami(nie przyjeżdżali w  ustalonym terminie) oraz czasami narzekał na jakość paliwa.

----------


## muchenz

> .


Mając do wyboru gaz vs pellet, to trzeba na głowę upaść żeby wybrać pellet  :smile: . 

Po pierwsze, drugie i trzecie KOMFORT, a cenowo wychodzi podobnie - więc wybór jest oczywisty. Pellet jest droższą alternatywą dla węgla - trochę mniej brudzący i śmierdzący, ale nie dla gazu, który kategorii obsługi stoi obok ciepła sieciowego, PC czy prądu - nie ta liga.

W dłuższej perspektywie gaz będzie taniał, bo Polska silnie dywersyfikuje dostawy, a pellet raczej nie.

----------


## Slawko123

> Mając do wyboru gaz vs pellet, to trzeba na głowę upaść żeby wybrać pellet . 
> 
> Po pierwsze, drugie i trzecie KOMFORT, a cenowo wychodzi podobnie - więc wybór jest oczywisty. Pellet jest droższą alternatywą dla węgla - trochę mniej brudzący i śmierdzący, ale nie dla gazu, który kategorii obsługi stoi obok ciepła sieciowego, PC czy prądu - nie ta liga.
> 
> W dłuższej perspektywie gaz będzie taniał, bo Polska silnie dywersyfikuje dostawy, a pellet raczej nie.


  No to ja jestem w gronie tych co na głowę upadli, ale gdybym wybrał gaz, to byłbym najbardziej nieszczęśliwym człowiekiem na świecie, tak nienawidzę gazu.

A co do cen, to dasz sobie głowę uciąć, że będzie taniał?
Dywersyfikacja wcale nie oznacza spadku cen, zwłaszcza, ze ten gaz importowany nie od ruskich jest duzo drozszy

----------


## Stermaj

> Nie wiem co mierzysz i jak to robisz.
> Pomiar chwilowy o niczym nie mówi, a pomiar w czasie jest praktycznie niemożliwy w warunkach domowych uwagi na zmienność w czasie.
> Przecież w układzie CO masz "co chwilę" inną temperaturę powrotu i inną zasilania. Wyciągasz średnią z sekundy, minuty, godziny? Bzdura.
> Nie możesz też porównywać kotła z otwartą komorą sprzed kilkunastu lat z kotłem kondensacyjnym. pierwsze kotły kondensacyjne pojawiły się ok. 1985 r., a w PL kilka lat później i były nieproporcjonalnie drogie w porównaniu z kotłem z otwartą komorą.


Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem co napisałem. 
Sprawdzałem kocioł. który sam wykonałem. 
Napisałem czego użyłem i w jakich warunkach. Warunki były USTABILIZOWANE. Czyli nie zmieniał się przepływ wody (to jest proste do utrzymania), temperatury zasilania i powrotu były ustabilizowane czyli nie zmieniały się w czasie.
Pomiar był wykonywany wielokrotnie przez czas 6 minut. Łatwo wtedy przeliczać zużycie gazu x10 i mamy godzinę.
Z różnicy temperatur i ilości przepompowanej wody można obliczyć ilość ciepła wytworzonego.
Kocioł nie był kondensujący. Uzyskany wynik z wielokrotnych pomiarów wahał się około 8,5 kWh z 1m3.
To tyle na temat pomiarów jakie wykonałem.
Co do 9kWh z 1m3 to przyjąłem taką wartość do obliczeń aby obliczyć ile kosztuje kilowatogodzina z gazu, nie zmierzyłem tej wartości. Przy kotle kondensującym można wyciągnąć więcej w zależności od stopnia kondensacji.

----------


## muchenz

> No to ja jestem w gronie tych co na głowę upadli, ale gdybym wybrał gaz, to byłbym najbardziej nieszczęśliwym człowiekiem na świecie, tak nienawidzę gazu.


Skoro masz tak emocjonalny stosunek do paliwa, to jak najbardziej wskazuje na aberrację. 

Ale w sumie dobrze, że nie chcesz pozabijać posiadaczy gazu  :smile: .




> A co do cen, to dasz sobie głowę uciąć, że będzie taniał?
> Dywersyfikacja wcale nie oznacza spadku cen, zwłaszcza, ze ten gaz importowany nie od ruskich jest duzo drozszy


Na chwilę obecną mamy prawie najdroższy gaz w Europie i umowy nakazujące jego spore zakupy - inaczej kary. Umowa obowiązuje do 2022.

----------


## Stermaj

> Nie musi.
> Ruch sąsiada jest bez sensu. Propan jest tańszy w eksploatacji od gazu ziemnego. Chyba, że ma zbiornik w dzierżawie.


Proszę udowodnij to, że jest tańszy.

----------


## agb

> Ale przelicznik jest stały, to co on zmienia ?
> Ew. lekko spadł, czyli obnizył mi koszty.


Współczynnik konwersji brany do wyliczenia faktury jest stały - 39,5MJ/m3, czy każdorazowo się zmienia?

----------


## Greengaz

> Proszę udowodnij to, że jest tańszy.


Najniższa cena propanu w br. 1,20 zł/litr. 

Ciepło spalania propanu 7,1 kWh/litr
Koszt uzyskania 1 kWh - 1,20 : 7,1 = 0,17 zł + opłaty stałe /UDT, zawór bezpieczeństwa/ - w przeliczeniu na rok ok. 175 zł/.
W 2016 r cena 1,0 - 1,15 zł/litr utrzymywała się przez kilka miesięcy.

----------


## Greengaz

> Współczynnik konwersji brany do wyliczenia faktury jest stały - 39,5MJ/m3, czy każdorazowo się zmienia?


Nie jest stały. Kaloryczność gazu się zmienia w czasie, jest też różna w różnych regionach kraju. Stała i regulowana przez UOKiK jest oplata za 1 kWh.

Gdzieś na stronach PGNiG są bieżące tabele pomiarów kaloryczności oraz dane historyczne.

----------


## fotohobby

> Współczynnik konwersji brany do wyliczenia faktury jest stały - 39,5MJ/m3, czy każdorazowo się zmienia?


Zmienia się tyle, co nic. Raz minimalnie w dół, raz w górę

----------


## kulibob

> Mając do wyboru gaz vs pellet, to trzeba na głowę upaść żeby wybrać pellet . 
> 
> .


Zeby wybrać cokolwiek to trzeba upaść i to z wysoka  :smile:

----------


## agb

Czyli płacisz za rzekome kWh, a nie m3. Z tym, że są one bardzo ściśle ze sobą związane z niewielkimi wahaniami  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

> Czyli płacisz za rzekome kWh, a nie m3. Z tym, że są one bardzo ściśle ze sobą związane z niewielkimi wahaniami


Właśnie tak, no może nie za rzekome. Badania na węzłach regionalnych powadzą laboratoria niezależne od PGNiG .
To wersja oficjalna.

----------


## agb

> Najniższa cena propanu w br. 1,20 zł/litr. 
> 
> Ciepło spalania propanu 7,1 kWh/litr
> Koszt uzyskania 1 kWh - 1,20 : 7,1 = 0,17 zł + opłaty stałe /UDT, zawór bezpieczeństwa/ - w przeliczeniu na rok ok. 175 zł/.
> W 2016 r cena 1,0 - 1,15 zł/litr utrzymywała się przez kilka miesięcy.


Przy ziemnym podawałeś 95% sprawność licząc koszt kWh. Tutaj nie trzeba?




> Nie jest stały. Kaloryczność gazu się zmienia w czasie, jest też różna w różnych regionach kraju. Stała i regulowana przez UOKiK jest oplata za 1 kWh.
> 
> Gdzieś na stronach PGNiG są bieżące tabele pomiarów kaloryczności oraz dane historyczne.


Tak mi się wydawało. Tylko chciałem się upewnić. Tabele znam. Są tu: https://www.psgaz.pl/obszary-rozlicz...iepla-spalania

----------


## Greengaz

> Zeby wybrać cokolwiek to trzeba upaść i to z wysoka


Watek jest o wyższości pelletu nad gazem, czy odwrotnie, a nie o zaletach kolektorów zrobionych z grzejników lub piecyka na paliwo stałe w salonie.  :wink:

----------


## Greengaz

> Przy ziemnym podawałeś 95% sprawność licząc koszt kWh. Tutaj nie trzeba?
> 
> 
> [/url]


Cena za gaz ziemny ok. 0,23 gr/kWh nie uwzględnia sprawności systemu, a tylko koszt na "wejściu". Podobnie z propanem.
Sprawność kotła gazowego dla gazu ziemnego i propanu jest taka sama /w %/, ale to już inny temat

----------


## Greengaz

> Tabele znam. Są tu: https://www.psgaz.pl/obszary-rozlicz...iepla-spalania


Z tabel wynika np. dla Wrocławia, że kaloryczność gazu może się wahać od 7,86 do 11,226 kWh/m3 w zależności od regionu dostawy.

----------


## kaju

Cytat Napisał Slawko123 Zobacz post
kotła na pellet nie musisz, chyba, ze gwarancja tego wymaga, ale nie w tym rzecz i tak musisz go czyscic co jakis czas, i to juz dawno ustalilismy
Chodziło o to, ze piec na gaz nie jest taki całkiem bezobsługowy, bo jednak przeglądy trzeba robić a i wyczyścić tez czasami, o przegladach instalacji gazowej nie wspomnę.

Zgodnie z przepisami przewody w budynkach ogrzewanych paliwem stałym  2 x częściej podlegają kontroli kominiarskiej  i to jest właściciela obowiązek. To tez jest koszt.
Jest dobrze póki nic się nie stanie (ubezpieczenie ) może się okazać , że płacisz a co ale nic  nie dostaniesz..

----------


## Stermaj

> Najniższa cena propanu w br. 1,20 zł/litr. 
> 
> Ciepło spalania propanu 7,1 kWh/litr
> Koszt uzyskania 1 kWh - 1,20 : 7,1 = 0,17 zł + opłaty stałe /UDT, zawór bezpieczeństwa/ - w przeliczeniu na rok ok. 175 zł/.
> W 2016 r cena 1,0 - 1,15 zł/litr utrzymywała się przez kilka miesięcy.


No to trzeba się zastanowić czy nie przejść na propan. Przy okazji i samochód bym sobie taniej zatankował prawie o połowę niż na "CPNie"  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

> No to trzeba się zastanowić czy nie przejść na propan. Przy okazji i samochód bym sobie taniej zatankował prawie o połowę niż na "CPNie"


Starczy zamontować w zbiorniku zawór dolnego poboru /fazy ciekłej/ lub zamówić taki zbiornik i .... tankować nocą by "usłużny" sąsiad nie dojrzał. :wink:

----------


## Stermaj

> Starczy zamontować w zbiorniku zawór dolnego poboru /fazy ciekłej/ lub zamówić taki zbiornik i .... tankować nocą by "usłużny" sąsiad nie dojrzał.


Jak i co to bym sobie pewnie poradził. Interesuje mnie skąd masz takie ceny. Wujek Google mówi o trochę wyższych cenach około 1,6 zł.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli płacisz za rzekome kWh, a nie m3. Z tym, że są one bardzo ściśle ze sobą związane z niewielkimi wahaniami


Ale to, ile zaplace, nadal zalezy za bardziej od m3, niz od przelicznika. Jego pojawienie się nic nie zmienilo w rachunkach

----------


## agb

Znasz taryfę więc po co takie gadanie? 



Jak Ci się zmieni przelicznik to zmieni się składowa ceny. Zużywasz metry, ale płacisz za kWh z nich.

----------


## kulibob

> Watek jest o wyższości pelletu nad gazem, czy odwrotnie, a nie o zaletach kolektorów zrobionych z grzejników lub piecyka na paliwo stałe w salonie.


Temat powinien być o bezsensie jednego i drugiego  :smile:

----------


## agb

Óswieć nas wodzu, co jest bezsensownego w gazie? Poza tym, że nie jest to mp drewna i 3 taczki brykietu.

----------


## fotohobby

Mialem 11,28, teraz mam 11,25 kWh z m3. 
Dlatego pisze, ze 



> to, ile zaplace, nadal zalezy za bardziej od m3, niz od przelicznika.

----------


## kulibob

> Óswieć nas wodzu, co jest bezsensownego w gazie? Poza tym, że nie jest to mp drewna i 3 taczki brykietu.


Nie rozumiem tych taczek?

Drogie inwestycyjnie i eksploatacyjnie. Dodatkowo zależne od dwóch nośników gazu i prądu. Samodzielne magazynowanie lub produkowanie tych nośników wrazie kryzysu jest trudne lub/i drogie. Teoretycznie wymaga płatnych przeglądów oraz istnieje pewne ryzyko wybuchu.

----------


## agb

Czekam na propozycję alternatywy  :popcorn:

----------


## m&m0123

Jak dla mnie gaz + kominek to idealna kombinacja. Nie zgodzę się ze gaz inwestycjnie czy tez eksploatacyjnie jest drogi...no chyba że dom z dużym zapotrzebowaniem. 
Ja gazem grzeje sobie cwu caly rok (w lecie 70zl/mc) i CO min 22* a jak chce wieczorem 25 to dopalam kominkiem  :smile:  Jak nie to i tak mam ok 22.5-22.7 z podlogi. Podsumowujac -
bezobsługowego, komfortowo, niedrogo...no i bonus z kominka - bezcenny  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Czekam na propozycję alternatywy


Interesuje Cię ogólna koncepcja. Czy to co ma zrobić pytający??
Ogólnie prąd samoróbka z klimą lub PC. Do tego kominek nie wymagający prądu.
A jeśli chodzi o autora wątku to odizolować piwnicę i po cholerę ją grzać tak samo garaż. Pozostać przy śmieciuchu dołożyć w jakichś rozsądnych miejscach 2 splity.

----------


## mistalova

> Ogólnie prąd samoróbka z klimą lub PC. Do tego kominek nie wymagający prądu.
> .


Etat palacza zostawmy w spokoju i skupmy się na fotowoltaice.
Jak proponujesz dostarczyć prąd np. w środku nocy do ogrzewania (może być i PC)?
Lub przy pochmurnej pogodzie?

----------


## agb

Też mnie ten "prąd samoróbka" intryguje. Bezsensu kotłowni w salonie nie będę nawet poruszał.

----------


## kulibob

> Etat palacza zostawmy w spokoju i skupmy się na fotowoltaice.
> Jak proponujesz dostarczyć prąd np. w środku nocy do ogrzewania (może być i PC)?
> Lub przy pochmurnej pogodzie?


Po co PV do ogrzewania??




> Też mnie ten "prąd samoróbka" intryguje. Bezsensu kotłowni w salonie nie będę nawet poruszał.


Co cię intryguje mały baniak z grzałką??

----------


## mistalova

Czyli co dokładnie rozumiesz pod pojęciem "prąd samoróbka"? 

Baniak z grzałką?

Jeśli tak, to nie do końca jest to alternatywa dla metanu. Przynajmniej nie w każdej części kraju. U mnie 1kw/h z gazu kosztuje ok. 23 gr., natomiast z prądu w taryfie G12/G12W to już jest 35 gr. w "taniej" taryfie.
Zakładając, że pojemność bufora wodą podgrzaną tylko w taniej taryfie wystarczy do CO i CWU, to np. w moim przypadku wychodzi roczny koszt 3850PLN, czyli o ponad 1300PLN więcej, niż przy wykorzystaniu gazu.


PS.



> Nie rozumiem tych taczek?
> Drogie inwestycyjnie i eksploatacyjnie. Dodatkowo zależne od dwóch nośników gazu i prądu. .


To o co w końcu Ci chodzi? najpierw piszesz o uniezależnieniu się od gazu i prądu, a za chwilę sugerujesz baniak z grzałką....

----------


## fotohobby

kulibob jedzie na groszku,, a te jego bajania o prądzie samorobce i PC, to to mozna pomiedzy Andersenem i braćmi Grimm postawić

----------


## kulibob

> Czyli co dokładnie rozumiesz pod pojęciem "prąd samoróbka"? 
> 
> Baniak z grzałką?
> 
> Jeśli tak, to nie do końca jest to alternatywa dla metanu. Przynajmniej nie w każdej części kraju. U mnie 1kw/h z gazu kosztuje ok. 23 gr., natomiast z prądu w taryfie G12/G12W to już jest 35 gr. w "taniej" taryfie.
> Zakładając, że pojemność bufora wodą podgrzaną tylko w taniej taryfie wystarczy do CO i CWU, to np. w moim przypadku wychodzi roczny koszt 3850PLN, czyli o ponad 1300PLN więcej, niż przy wykorzystaniu gazu.
> 
> 
> PS.
> ...


Koszt zrobienia samoróbki kociołka na prąd to ile 1000zł ze sterowaniem bufora nie potrzebuje. Koszt przyłącza gazu, robocizny, kotła itp??
W tym przypadku jesteś zależny tylko od jednej rzeczy a w przypadku gazu od dwóch, odpadają ci przeglądy, napraw dokonam sobie sam, niema ryzyka wybuchu.




> kulibob jedzie na groszku,, a te jego bajania o prądzie samorobce i PC, to to mozna pomiedzy Andersenem i braćmi Grimm postawić


Kolega obeznany w bajaniu. Jak 21,8-22 to kmfort  :smile: 
Tak na szybko pompka z alegro 5kW ok 12-13k niestety musiałbym jechać w G11  a to koszt eksploatacji zbliżony do grochu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Kolega obeznany w bajaniu. Jak 21,8-22 to kmfort 
> Tak na szybko pompka z alegro 5kW ok 12-13k niestety musiałbym jechać w G11  a to koszt eksploatacji zbliżony do grochu.


Dla mojej rodziny 22 to komfort.
Dla Ciebie i 21 to byłby komfort, tylko żona Ci nie pozwala.

Bajasz dalej, jak widzę - pompki po 13 tysięcy były już 3 i 4lata temu i jakoś postawiłeś kopciucha z podajnikiem
Jak padnie to znów postawisz na kopciucha z podajnikiekm, bo będzie kosztowął 6.5 tys, a nie 13, jak pompa.
a przecież:



> koszt eksploatacji zbliżony do grochu.


Grzałki nie zainstalujesz, bo to przecież kWh ponad 2x droższa od grochu.
No, chyba, że tak zrobisz i zaczniesz pisać, że 20,5 to komfort  :smile: 
W końcu, czego Ty nie zrobisz dla oszczędności ?  :Lol:

----------


## kulibob

> Dla mojej rodziny 22 to komfort.


ble  ble ble  :smile: 




> Bajasz dalej, jak widzę - pompki po 13 tysięcy były już 3 i 4lata temu i jakoś postawiłeś kopciucha z podajnikiem
> Jak padnie to znów postawisz na kopciucha z podajnikiekm, bo będzie kosztowął 6.5 tys, a nie 13, jak pompa.
> a przecież:
> 
> :


Jeśli już koniecznie tak chcesz to usłyszeć to dupa byłem  :smile: 





> Grzałki nie zainstalujesz, bo to przecież kWh ponad 2x droższa od grochu.
> No, chyba, że tak zrobisz i zaczniesz pisać, że 20,5 to komfort 
> W końcu, czego Ty nie zrobisz dla oszczędności ?


A co mi szkodzi spróbować założyć prąd jak kocioł zdechnie sam to zrobię. Przetestuje rok i kupię pompkę, albo podajnik jak kociołek i egiel będą tanie
A co do komfortu to podniosłem na 23 bo usiedzieć w tej lodowni na gaciach nie szło jak 22,5 było.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Podniosłeś, bo żona kazała. Sam pisałeś.
A my lepiej czujemy się w 22C, jak jest prawie 24 od kominka, to czujemy dyskomfort.

A podniesienie temp z 22 na 23C kosztowałoby mnie całe 56zł na sezon.
Nawet bym nie poczuł.

----------


## kulibob

Powiedz mi dlaczego tylko gaziarze mają tak niskie temperatury?? z czego Ty masz jeszcze kosmicznie gorąco  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

A u mnie dziś 23 stopnie i to z gazu. Ten temat Tomaszu też zablokujesz?

----------


## fotohobby

> Powiedz mi dlaczego tylko gaziarze mają tak niskie temperatury?? z czego Ty masz jeszcze kosmicznie gorąco


Ale kto ma zimno ? 
Sprawdz sobie temperarury u użytkownikow nowych domow o zuzyciu gazu.

Mieszkalem ,kiedys w bloku, mieszkanie nie mialo podlicznikow, wiec nie bylo realnego wplywu na rachunki, trzymalismy 22C, w sypialni 21, lub mniej. Jak urodzilo nam sie dziecko pediatra przestrzegała, by nie przegrzewać. 
Teraz 21.8-22, sypialnia 21.

To jest odpowiednie dla nas, zgodne z tym, co mozna uslyszecz, przeczytac w art. dotyczacyxh optymalniej temp w domu.

----------


## kulibob

No właśnie wątek o zużyciu gazu lubię czytać. To jedne z moich ulubionych celowo staram się go nie rozwalać  jest dla mnie dość zabawny.  Najbardziej lubię jak mróz przywali i ktoś podaje zużycie z takiego nie za bardzo udanego nowego domu. Wtedy tnij żyły bo mam gaz.

----------


## fotohobby

Coś, dla Ciebie byloby powodem cięcia żył, dla innych może byc niezauważalną niedogodnością.
Niektorzy nawet trawnik podlewaja wodą z sieci  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Niektorzy nawet trawnik podlewaja wodą z sieci


Jest pewna róznica między tym czy mnie stać a tym czy szanuje pieniądze.  Jeśli ktoś podlewa wodą z sieci to pogratulować  :smile:  Chyba że mowa o tych małych,śmiesznych  działeczkach co mają 200m2 trawnika  :smile: .U mnie po odliczeniu domu i wybiegu dla kur zostaje 1400-1500m2 musiałbym być niezłym debilem aby lać z sieci a nie ze studni za kilka groszy  za m3.

----------


## fotohobby

Mieszkałem  kiedys w w wynajmowqnym   domu,  ktory potrafil w zimowy miesiac wciagnąc 350m3 gazu. Płacenie rachunku 700sl miesiecznie nie nalezalo dyo super  przyjemnych, ale właściciel tego domu wolal tak , niz biegac do piwnicy z workami wegla.
W sumie - mnie tez to pasowalo, bo sporo wyjeżdżałem, to wolalem miec system, ktióy nie sprawi klopotu mojej Żonie.

----------


## muchenz

> No właśnie wątek o zużyciu gazu lubię czytać. To jedne z moich ulubionych celowo staram się go nie rozwalać  jest dla mnie dość zabawny.


Bardziej zabawny jest o zużyciu ekogroszku, gdzie toczy się walka o każdy kilogram czarnego złota  :big grin: .

----------


## kulibob

To że  staram się prowadzić w miarę szczegółowe statystyki nie znaczy że walczę o każdy gram.
Jeśli sądzicie że z ekogrochem mam wiele roboty to się naprawdę mylicie. Na pewno jest o rozwiązanie dużo lepsze od gazu. Chyba że koś pali 4-5 ton to każde rozwiązanie jest do dupy.

----------


## fotohobby

> To że  staram się prowadzić w miarę szczegółowe statystyki nie znaczy że walczę o każdy gram.
> Jeśli sądzicie że z ekogrochem mam wiele roboty to się naprawdę mylicie. *Na pewno jest o rozwiązanie dużo lepsze od gazu*.


Dla skner chyba.
Na szczescie, z tego co widze, nikt ze znajomych budujacych male i srednie domy o grochu nawet nie mysli.
Króluje gaz, moj kuzyn tez go wybral, choc naklanialem go na bufor z grzalką.
Gaz, prad - obojetnie, byle nie pakowac sie komin, kotlowniei wory.

----------


## mistalova

> Jeśli sądzicie że z ekogrochem mam wiele roboty to się naprawdę mylicie. Na pewno jest o rozwiązanie dużo lepsze od gazu...


Że co? 
Jednak widzę,  że ta dyskusja nie ma sensu...

----------


## kulibob

> Że co? 
> Jednak widzę,  że ta dyskusja nie ma sensu...


Co co?
Koszt inwestycji, roboty i kosztów eksploatacji jest jak dla mnie puki co z przewagą dla grochu.

@fotohobby
Umnie w okolicy to różnie bywa z tym czym ludzie grzeją w nnowych domach. Jak już jest gaz to jest kominek w użyciu. A traktowanie kominka jako regularne CO to chyba gorsze od śmieciucha.
Z energooszczednoscią tych domów to różnie bywa grafit to rzadkość, przewanie 15 idzie naścinane a rekuperator to abstrakcja. Do tego jeszcze jakieś dziwne bryły się zdarzają.

----------


## link2jack

> Co co?
> Koszt inwestycji, roboty i kosztów eksploatacji jest jak dla mnie puki co z przewagą dla grochu.


Gdyby nie dotacja do pompy (10 tysi) to byłby u mnie gaz (ale gdy startowałem z budową też w zamyśle był węgiel). 
Jaka jest różnica w koszcie inwestycji przy gazie z butli a węglu? Z tego co pamiętam to gaz z butli wychodził mnie 15 tysi (butla+piec+robocizna). Węgiel (patrzyłem na forumowy rbr 12kw - około 9 tysi z montażem. Coż 6 tysi w kieszeni ale roboty przy gazie nie ma. Sądze ze eksploatacja nie będzie dużo droższa., ale magazynowanie tego węgla, przerzucanie woreczków to nie dla mnie.

----------


## muchenz

> Jeśli sądzicie że z ekogrochem mam wiele roboty to się naprawdę mylicie.


Jakby zsumować czas całkowity poświęcony na zajmowanie się ekogrochem i gazem i podzielić, to wyszłoby, że ekogroch jest kilka milionów razy bardziej czasochłonny  :smile: .




> Na pewno jest o rozwiązanie dużo lepsze od gazu.


Co? Jest po prostu tańszy i na tym koniec zalet. 

Zajmuje więcej miejsca i czasu oraz bardziej truje: groch w automacie 500 razy więcej emituje pyłów niż gaz i 250 000 razy więcej rakotwórczego bezopirenu - czyli przerzuca koszta na innych.

----------


## eliks

Wiem że rośnie pokolenie ludzi którzy do żarowki w domu wzywają elektryka, no bo trzeba mieć drabinę, odkręcić odpowiednim śrubokrętem trzymając ręcę w górze, bez sensu. Co niektórym się w dupach poprzewracało, jeśli za uciążliwe uważają wyczyszczenie kotła na ekogroch raz w miesiącu i wstawienie worków z węglem. U rodziców przy Defro Sigmie i domu gdzie są opalane 4 poziomy (ok. 224m2) węgiel kupuje się w dobrej cenie przed zimą i tyle. A że dla niektórych to taka wielka robota przenieść 7 worków raz w tygodniu 10m do innego pomieszczenia to już przykro mi kalectwa. Jak stawiali dom (15 lat temu), chcieli opalać go gazem, niestety rachunki na to nie pozwalały. Jak ktoś jest zamożny, to czemu nie, niech pali czym chce, tylko niech nie chrzani mi tu że chciał być eko, po prostu jest wygodny albo leniwy. A ci co grzeją prądem, niech zastanowią się jak jest wytwarzany i jacy są eko.

----------


## mistalova

Ja ogrzewam gazem nie dlatego, że jestem bogaty bądź leniwy, tylko wole poświęcić czas zamiast na czyszczenie, ładowanie wungla na np. siłownię,  spacer z rodziną itp.
A co do bycia eko to nie trawię ekoterrorystow, nie segreguje śmieci, zużywam miesięcznie 15m3 wody, 300kwh prądu i jedno z moich aut pali 20 litrów benzyny  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Wiem że rośnie pokolenie ludzi którzy do żarowki w domu wzywają elektryka, no bo trzeba mieć drabinę, odkręcić odpowiednim śrubokrętem trzymając ręcę w górze, bez sensu. Co niektórym się w dupach poprzewracało, jeśli za uciążliwe uważają wyczyszczenie kotła na ekogroch raz w miesiącu i wstawienie worków z węglem. U rodziców przy Defro Sigmie i domu gdzie są opalane 4 poziomy (ok. 224m2) węgiel kupuje się w dobrej cenie przed zimą i tyle. A że dla niektórych to taka wielka robota przenieść 7 worków raz w tygodniu 10m do innego pomieszczenia to już przykro mi kalectwa. Jak stawiali dom (15 lat temu), chcieli opalać go gazem, niestety rachunki na to nie pozwalały. Jak ktoś jest zamożny, to czemu nie, niech pali czym chce, tylko niech nie chrzani mi tu że chciał być eko, po prostu jest wygodny albo leniwy. A ci co grzeją prądem, niech zastanowią się jak jest wytwarzany i jacy są eko.


W końcu głos mądrości. W moim przypadku przy przeciętnej zimowej pogodzie to 5 worków na dwa tygodnie co zasyp  czyszczę nie musiał bym ale czyszczenie to 5 min roboty a trochę kasy zaoszczędzi. Najgorsze to wywalanie popiołu bo raz na tydzień trzeba szufladę wyjąć.

@fotohobby 
sam polecałeś prąd więc z tym gazem to tak super nie jest.

----------


## fotohobby

> W końcu głos mądrości. W moim przypadku przy przeciętnej zimowej pogodzie to 5 worków na dwa tygodnie co zasyp  czyszczę nie musiał bym ale czyszczenie to 5 min roboty a trochę kasy zaoszczędzi. Najgorsze to wywalanie popiołu bo raz na tydzień trzeba szufladę wyjąć.
> 
> @fotohobby 
> sam polecałeś prąd więc z tym gazem to tak super nie jest.


Jest super, ale do dobrze ocieplonego domu prad lepszy.
Natomiast kotlownia weglowa w takch domach to żart  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiem że rośnie pokolenie ludzi którzy do żarowki w domu wzywają elektryka, no bo trzeba mieć drabinę, odkręcić odpowiednim śrubokrętem trzymając ręcę w górze, bez sensu. Co niektórym się w dupach poprzewracało, jeśli za uciążliwe uważają wyczyszczenie kotła na ekogroch raz w miesiącu i wstawienie worków z węglem. U rodziców przy Defro Sigmie i domu gdzie są opalane 4 poziomy (ok. 224m2) węgiel kupuje się w dobrej cenie przed zimą i tyle. A że dla niektórych to taka wielka robota przenieść 7 worków raz w tygodniu 10m do innego pomieszczenia to już przykro mi kalectwa. Jak stawiali dom (15 lat temu), chcieli opalać go gazem, niestety rachunki na to nie pozwalały. Jak ktoś jest zamożny, to czemu nie, niech pali czym chce, tylko niech nie chrzani mi tu że chciał być eko, po prostu jest wygodny albo leniwy. A ci co grzeją prądem, niech zastanowią się jak jest wytwarzany i jacy są eko.


Po pierwsze - zdrowia zawsze miec nie bedziesz i te 7 worków na tydzień moze stać sie uciązliwe
Po drugie - w dobrze ocieplojym domu kotlownia węglowa to strata powierzchni i czasu na obsługę 
Po trzecie - jalie filtry maja Twoi rodzice na kominie tego Defro ?

----------


## kulibob

> Po trzecie - jalie filtry maja Twoi rodzice na kominie tego Defro ?


Po jaką cholere podejrzewam że to normalni ludzie

----------


## kulibob

> Jest super, ale do dobrze ocieplonego domu prad lepszy.
> Natomiast kotlownia weglowa w takch domach to żart


Uważasz że żartuję czy źle ociepliłem  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Po jaką cholere podejrzewam że to normalni ludzie


No to niech nie pisze o ludziach  grzejących pradem, jakoby to było nieekologiczme





> Uważasz że żartuję czy źle ociepliłem


Nie myślałeś przed budową i dałeś d..py

----------


## agb

> To że  staram się prowadzić w miarę szczegółowe statystyki nie znaczy że walczę o każdy gram.
> Jeśli sądzicie że z ekogrochem mam wiele roboty to się naprawdę mylicie. Na pewno jest o rozwiązanie dużo lepsze od gazu. Chyba że koś pali 4-5 ton to każde rozwiązanie jest do dupy.


Takie bajki to sobie może opowiadać tym co nigdy w domu nie mieszkali. Ja mieszkałem długo gdzie był śmieciuch i gaz. I nie wmówisz mi, że jakikolwiek śmieciuch jest lepszy od bezobsługowego źródła ciepła.

----------


## kulibob

> No to niech nie pisze o ludziach  grzejących pradem, jakoby to było nieekologiczme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie myślałeś przed budową i dałeś d..py


Ekologie mam w *D.....*

Gdybym nie myślał przy budowie to paliłbym  dużo więcej ten sezon powinien zamknąć się sporo poniżej 2 ton z minimalną ilością kominka.
A to że palę grochem to raczej jest jeden z niewielkich błędów. Dużo większym błędem byłoby założenie gazu.

----------


## kulibob

> Takie bajki to sobie może opowiadać tym co nigdy w domu nie mieszkali. Ja mieszkałem długo gdzie był śmieciuch i gaz. I nie wmówisz mi, że jakikolwiek śmieciuch jest lepszy od bezobsługowego źródła ciepła.


A ile do tego śmieciucha waliłeś i ile gazu szło.
Nikt mi nie wmówi że włożenie trochę pracy jest złe jak można zaoszczędzić.

----------


## kulibob

> Ja ogrzewam gazem nie dlatego, że jestem bogaty bądź leniwy, tylko wole poświęcić czas zamiast na czyszczenie, ładowanie wungla na np. siłownię,  spacer z rodziną itp.
> A co do bycia eko to nie trawię ekoterrorystow, *nie segreguje śmieci, zużywam miesięcznie 15m3 wody, 300kwh prądu i jedno z moich aut pali 20 litrów benzyny*


Z tego wynika że jesteś bogaty i może sobie pozwalić na dalsze marnowanie pieniędzy które zwei się gaz.

Ja jestem sprytniejszy płacę segregowane a walę do kibla jak leci tylko trochę na segregacje. Segregowane wywożą raz na miesiąc a ja nie będę magazynował ich śmieci.

----------


## muchenz

> . Jak ktoś jest zamożny, to czemu nie, niech pali czym chce, tylko niech nie chrzani mi tu że chciał być eko, po prostu jest wygodny albo leniwy.


Fakt jest taki, że gaz JEST bardziej eko, a intencje są obojętne i mało kogo obchodzą - nie ważne czy koś jest leniwy, wygodny czy nawiedzony ważne, ze nie smrodzi.

Dobrymi intencjami piekło jest wybrukowane.




> A ci co grzeją prądem, niech zastanowią się jak jest wytwarzany i jacy są eko.



Od dawna są stosowane w elektrowniach elektrofiltry od niedawna katalizatory. Ty nie masz nic z tych rzeczy, tzn. masz ale w samochodzie, bo zostałeś do tego zmuszony przez ustawodawcę dzięki czemu twój samochód truje dziesiątki razy mniej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ekologie mam w *D.....*
> 
> Gdybym nie myślał przy budowie to paliłbym  dużo więcej ten sezon powinien zamknąć się sporo poniżej 2 ton z minimalną ilością kominka.
> A to że palę grochem to raczej jest jeden z niewielkich błędów.


"Niewielki błąd"  :Lol: 
Kotlownia na wegiel w domu 45 kWh/m2/rok.
Minimalna ilosc kominka ? To ile w tym sezonie ? Bo ja 3x i to jest minimalna ilośc.

----------


## kulibob

raz w tygodniu a ile tam ładuję na raz to wiesz.

----------


## kulibob

> Fakt jest taki, że gaz JEST bardziej eko, a intencje są obojętne i mało kogo obchodzą - nie ważne czy koś jest leniwy, wygodny czy nawiedzony ważne, ze nie smrodzi.
> 
> Dobrymi intencjami piekło jest wybrukowane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Od dawna są stosowane w elektrowniach elektrofiltry od niedawna katalizatory. Ty nie masz nic z tych rzeczy, tzn. masz ale w samochodzie, bo zostałeś do tego zmuszony przez ustawodawcę dzięki czemu twój samochód truje dziesiątki razy mniej.


 :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

I tyle w tym temacie kolego EKO.....

----------


## muchenz

> I tyle w tym temacie kolego EKO.....


Zatrutej wody, niespełniającej norm nie chciałbyś pić, zatrutego jedzenia z po przekraczanymi stężeniami chemii nie chciałbyś jeść, ale zatrute powietrze ci nie przeszkadza bo sam się do tego dokładasz - rozumiem. Ale zrozum, że innym może zależeć na powietrzu, jak tobie na wodzie czy jedzeniu - proste i nie chodzi, tu o eko, o nic ponad miarę, lecz o spełnienie biurokratycznych norm.

----------


## kulibob

Czyste powietrze tak ale nie w tej formie co na siłę forsujecie.

----------


## mistalova

> ...Z tego wynika że jesteś bogaty i może sobie pozwalić na dalsze marnowanie pieniędzy...


Wiesz co? Właśnie sobie uświadomiłem,  że faktycznie wolę wydawać pieniądze niż je zbierać/oszczędzać  :smile: 

I cholernie mi dobrze z tym...

Że nie wspomnę o tym, że mamy 2017 r. i średniowieczne metody ogrzewania powinne być zakazane.

----------


## agb

> A ile do tego śmieciucha waliłeś i ile gazu szło.
> Nikt mi nie wmówi że włożenie trochę pracy jest złe jak można zaoszczędzić.


Wystarczająco żeby nikt nie mi nie wmówił, że gaz jest bez sensu, a ładowanie śmieciucha super. Nie mam nic do własnej pracy w celu zaoszczędzenia. Ale przeciwko mówieniu o bezsensowności gazu i proponowaniu ekogroszku już zdecydowanie tak.

----------


## eliks

A mnie wkurza jak na siłę wszyscy gaziarze mówią na ekogroch że to smieciuchy. Gdyby w Krakowie wszyscy posiadali takie 5 klasowe smieciuchy, to by teraz nikt nie pisał o CO2 i BaP. 
Na prawdę, ja nie mówię ze gaz jest be, jest super wygodny i super eko, ale dla większości rodzin Kowalskich nadal za drogi i wmawianie o podobnej cenie eksploatacji jest delikatnie mówiąc nadużyciem.

----------


## fotohobby

A kto to wmawia ?

----------


## kulibob

> Wystarczająco żeby nikt nie mi nie wmówił, że gaz jest bez sensu, a ładowanie śmieciucha super. Nie mam nic do własnej pracy w celu zaoszczędzenia. Ale przeciwko mówieniu o bezsensowności gazu i proponowaniu ekogroszku już zdecydowanie tak.


Ja tylko mówię że eko groch jest lepszy od gazu.  Oczywiście inne drogi są jeszcze lepsze.

----------


## fotohobby

Na szczęście nie każdy inwestor jest takim średniowiecznym centusiem, jak Ty

----------


## kulibob

Nie znasz się  :smile:

----------


## eliks

> A kto to wmawia ?


No większość użytkowników tutaj wmawia. Co do szkodliwości ekogrochu, przepraszam że drugi raz, ale w innym wątku zapodam mały wykres.

----------


## fotohobby

> No większość użytkowników tutaj wmawia. ]


Kto konkretnie ? Mozesz zacytować ?

----------


## m&m0123

Moj dom wg poniższej tabeli zużywa ok 11000kwh na co+cwu. (2300zl/rok za gaz)

Teraz gdybym grzał:
- peletem - koszt 1980zl/rok
- ekogroch - 1870zl/rok

Koszt kotłowni na pelet sporo większy, na ekogroch pewnie podobny... (przy gazie o wiele mniejszy metraż) - także ja dziękuję, zostaje przy gazie  :yes:

----------


## muchenz

> Ja tylko mówię że eko groch jest lepszy od gazu.


W niczym nie jest lepszy no chyba, że w tym, że na awaryjnym możesz utylizować swoje śmieci, a jak nie tu to w kominku  :smile: .

----------


## muchenz

> Moj dom wg poniższej tabeli zużywa ok 11000kwh na co+cwu. (2300zl/rok za gaz)


Dodatkowo gaz będzie taniał, a groszek idzie w górę.

----------


## eliks

> Moj dom wg poniższej tabeli zużywa ok 11000kwh na co+cwu. (2300zl/rok za gaz)
> 
> Teraz gdybym grzał:
> - peletem - koszt 1980zl/rok
> - ekogroch - 1870zl/rok
> 
> Koszt kotłowni na pelet sporo większy, na ekogroch pewnie podobny... (przy gazie o wiele mniejszy metraż) - także ja dziękuję, zostaje przy gazie


Tak, to Twój dom. Niejednokrotnie pisałem, że w nowym domu pieca na paliwo stałe pewnie bym nie instalował, ale dom rodziców zużywający 49W/m2 przy tym metrażu wg tabelek jeśli się już tego trzymamy zużywa blisko 23 000 kWh, gdzie spalają 3,5-3,8t ekogrochu Sztygar 28MJ po 800zł dając rachunek max 3000zł rocznie. Wg tabelki gaz ziemny zwykły 6000zł a kondensacyjny 5000zł. To tak z drugiej mańki dla porównania.

----------


## kaju

> A co nie tak w kotle gazowym za 4 tyś ?


Spytaj producentów albo Serwis ale wątpię ,że odpowie jaka jest różnica w budowie i materiałach.
A nie napisałem ze za 10 tysięcy.
Choćby w cenie kotła średniej klasy z podajnikiem na eko g. 
Pozdrawiam.
Dlaczego wszyscy nie jeżdżą Fiatami?

----------


## fotohobby

> Spytaj producentów albo Serwis ale wątpię ,że odpowie jaka jest różnica w budowie i materiałach.
> A nie napisałem ze za 10 tysięcy.
> Choćby w cenie kotła średniej klasy z podajnikiem na eko g. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> Dlaczego wszyscy nie jeżdżą Fiatami?


A moze spytaj uzytkownikow ?
Moze masz jakies dane ?

Cieplo z kotla za 4 tys jest gorsze niz tego za 8 ? Droższe ?
Gwarancja krótsza ?

----------


## kaju

No mam doświadczenia użytkuje kocioł kondensacyjny od 2005 roku i wiem co mówię mam H.... UG 
W L.M są za ok  3 tysiące i  i co też fajne co. zwłaszcza J.M i B.S. i F.

----------


## muchenz

> ......... gdzie spalają 3,5-3,8t ekogrochu Sztygar 28MJ po 800zł dając rachunek max 3000zł rocznie. Wg tabelki gaz ziemny zwykły 6000zł a kondensacyjny 5000zł. To tak z drugiej mańki dla porównania.


Wio do szkoły na naukę mnozenia! 

Skoro ekogroszku spala za 3000zł, to  kondensacyjny wychodzi 3700 zł. 

Jak widać ci co potrafią liczyć wybierają gaz i mają ciepło na guziki, brak noszenia opału, czyszczenia + zyskują więcej miejsca. 

Po za tym groch idzie w górę, a gaz tanieje.

----------


## kulibob

> Po za tym groch idzie w górę, a gaz tanieje.


Jak dla mnie ciągle jest przepaść. Pozatym co do cen to fortuna kołem się toczy.  nie będe miał co to napcham tam starych kaloszy  :smile:  a Ty co włożysz  :smile: ?
mój groch kosztował 730zł/tona nie liczyłem ale żeby zaczął się gaz opłacać musiał by wejść pod 1100zł(szacowane na pałę).
A w takiej sytuacji to lepiej i tak palić węglem czekając do śmierci kotła. Później zamiast pozwoleń projektów, przyłączy, kotła i robocizny. Lepiej zrobić kociołek na prąd za 1000zł :smile:  i klimę za 2500(z montażem). Jak nie usatysfakcjonuje to po pierwszym sezonie to ustukać na PC. I twój gaz roztrzaskał się o mur  :smile:

----------


## muchenz

> A w takiej sytuacji to lepiej i tak palić węglem czekając do śmierci kotła. Później zamiast pozwoleń projektów, przyłączy, kotła i robocizny. Lepiej zrobić kociołek na prąd za 1000zł i klimę za 2500(z montażem). Jak nie usatysfakcjonuje to po pierwszym sezonie to ustukać na PC. I twój gaz roztrzaskał się o mur


Lepiej było zrobić po ludzku PC za pierwszym razem, a nie kombinować jak koń pod górę i obecnie lobbować za zatruwaniem powietrza.

----------


## kulibob

> Lepiej było zrobić po ludzku PC za pierwszym razem, a nie kombinować jak koń pod górę i obecnie lobbować za zatruwaniem powietrza.


Jestem przeciwnikiem gazu i pokazuję że to najgorsze z możliwych wyjść. Jedyna zalet to bezosobowość reszta same wady.

----------


## fotohobby

> No mam doświadczenia użytkuje kocioł kondensacyjny od 2005 roku i wiem co mówię mam H.... UG 
> W L.M są za ok  3 tysiące i  i co też fajne co. zwłaszcza J.M i B.S. i F.


A ja pisalem o kotlach za 4 tys.
 Jak kupowalem kociol, to mimo szxzerych chceci nie zauwazylem przewag kotla dwukrotnie drozszego od tanszego.
Malo tego, tanszy mial dluzsza gwarancje i nizsze ceny przegladow, wiec nawet, przesli przyjąc, ze drozszy bedzie pracował przez 15 lat, a tanszy trzeba, bedzie wymienic po 8 (wzialem wyjatkowo niekorzystną sytuacje), to jest taniej.
Przy okazji nowsze kotly pobierają mniej energii elelktrycznej.

Ja rozumiem, ze wydales wiecej i musisz to jakos usprawiedliwic, ale ja pytalem o dane na temat awaryjnosci, a nie inforcacji, ze masz12 letni kocioł.
Za 9 lat moze i ja będe miał. Np 10 letniego pracojacego Termeta znam i miewa sie dobrze

----------


## fotohobby

> Jestem przeciwnikiem gazu i pokazuję że to najgorsze z możliwych wyjść. Jedyna zalet to bezosobowość reszta same wady.


Ja pokazuje znajomym ze wegiel (mimo iz mieszkamy na Slasku) jest dla nowego domu najgorszym z mozliwych wyjsc.
Pokazuje im rachunkii,  moją kotlownię.
I wierz mi, kazdy wychodzi ode mnie z przeswiadczeniem, ze trzeba by na glowe upasc, zebly dla 200-400zl oszczędnosci rocznie montowac kociol spalajacy przez wegiel.


To, czy wybiorą potem gaz, prad, czy PC juz nie jest ważne. Kazdy ma dane, zeby wybrać najlepiej.

----------


## kulibob

dla 400zł warto. Biorąc pod uwagę że koszt instalacji podobny. A ilu znajomych postawiło taki dom jak Ty. Mały i w miarę dobrze zbudowany??
Co do obsługowości to mam mniej do roboty niż gazownik codziennie przepalający w kominku.

----------


## m&m0123

Grochem to można palić ale w starym durszlaku...  Juz widzę jak z grocha przesiadasz sie na prąd cop1  :no:  Nie zapominaj, że kominek to dodatkowe źródło i palić w nim możesz ale nie musisz... a przy grochu tego komfortu juz nie masz. aha i budując nowy dom projekt instalacji i pozwolenie odpada, bo jest w projekcie... tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej.

----------


## muchenz

> Jestem przeciwnikiem gazu i pokazuję że to najgorsze z możliwych wyjść. Jedyna zalet to bezosobowość reszta same wady.


A ja jestem przeciwnikiem smrodzenia i trucia innych ludzi jak im się nie płaci za to odszkodowania i nie podpisało odpowiedniej umowy. 

Zamontujesz elektrofiltry i katalizatory na swoim piecu czy kominku - pal sobie. Masz gaz - korzystaj, masz PC prąd - grzej. Tylko nie zatruwaj powietrza, bo nie jest tylko i wyłącznie twoje - komuna upadła, ale myślenie pozostało.

----------


## kulibob

A jaki ekooszołom zapłaci mi za ten elektro filtr i jego eksploatację??

----------


## muchenz

> Co do obsługowości to mam mniej do roboty niż gazownik codziennie przepalający w kominku.


Gazownik czy prądziarz przepala bo chce, a ty smrodzisz i pomykasz z węglem w tunelach miedzy workami, bo musisz.

A jakbyś zamontował PC, to miałbyś ciepło na guziki, rachunki niższe, a tak jesteś przykładem masochizmu, trucicielstwa i wstecznictwa  :smile: .

----------


## fotohobby

> dla 400zł warto. Biorąc pod uwagę że koszt instalacji podobny. A ilu znajomych postawiło taki dom jak Ty. Mały i w miarę dobrze zbudowany??
> Co do obsługowości to mam mniej do roboty niż gazownik codziennie przepalający w kominku.


Każdy ma w projekcie przynajmniej 15cm styropianu, choć czasem zmieniają na 20cm widząc, ze warto, domy 100-140m2. 
Kuzyn ma szkielet, na płycie. Na szczęście nikt nie jest centusiem

Nikt nie zamierza palić w kominku, zresztą w jednym domu w ogóle nie będzie.
Ja przepalam w kominku  rzadziej od Ciebie

----------


## muchenz

> A jaki ekooszołom zapłaci mi za ten elektro filtr i jego eksploatację??


A ty sąsiadom nie płacisz za to, że wdychają  twój rakotwórczy benzopiren - typowa mentalna komuna  :smile: .

----------


## kulibob

W mojej stopce takie wytłuszczone to dla takich jak Ty. Żeby było dobrze wystarczy klasa 3 a nie 5 i elektro filtry.

----------


## eliks

> Wio do szkoły na naukę mnozenia! 
> 
> Skoro ekogroszku spala za 3000zł, to  kondensacyjny wychodzi 3700 zł. 
> 
> Jak widać ci co potrafią liczyć wybierają gaz i mają ciepło na guziki, brak noszenia opału, czyszczenia + zyskują więcej miejsca. 
> 
> Po za tym groch idzie w górę, a gaz tanieje.


Fakt, że jestem humanistą bardziej niż ścisłowcem, ale sugerowałem się tą tabelką ,z której wynika że pleciesz głupstwa: http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/32ne#

----------


## muchenz

> W mojej stopce takie wytłuszczone to dla takich jak Ty. Żeby było dobrze wystarczy klasa 3 a nie 5 i elektro filtry.


Te wszystkie klasy to tylko kiepskie pudrowanie syfa. Bez zewnętrznych urządzeń filtrujących takich jak w samochodach czy elektrowniach spaliny z węgla i drewna zawsze będą syfiaste - chemii i procesów spalania nie oszukasz.

----------


## muchenz

> Fakt, że jestem humanistą bardziej niż ścisłowcem, ale sugerowałem się tą tabelką ,z której wynika że pleciesz głupstwa: http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/32ne#


Przecież ta tabelka zawiera pierdoły. Np. grzanie koksem tańsze niż miałem?

Widzisz, nie potrafisz nawet policzyć samodzielnie kosztów ogrzewania, a głos zabierasz  :smile: .

----------


## eliks

No nie potrafię, takie rzeczy zostawiam specjalistom, a jednak tą stroną wiele osób się sugeruje i pierwszy raz widzę żeby ktoś ją negował.

----------


## link2jack

> No nie potrafię, takie rzeczy zostawiam specjalistom, a jednak tą stroną wiele osób się sugeruje i pierwszy raz widzę żeby ktoś ją negował.


Chyba dopiero trafiłeś na muratora - tu większość ją neguje. Dokładność żadna. szczególnie jeśli zależy Ci na detalach a budując z głową chodzi właśnie o detale...

----------


## Slawko123

> .............................aha i budując nowy dom projekt instalacji i pozwolenie odpada, bo jest w projekcie... tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej.


ale tylko to co jest w domu, przyłącze, dalej wymaga projektu, geodety, mapki itp. tego nie ma w projekcie

----------


## kaju

Tu masz cenę przyłącza gazu w tym jest projekt wykonawstwo i geodeta- nie ważne czy idą pod drogą czy w polu.
http://www.pgnig.pl/dla-domu/cennik-...zylaczeniowych

----------


## fotohobby

To jest tylko przyłacze do plotu. Potem trzeba jeszcze raz - projekt, wykonawstwo i geodetę.

----------


## muchenz

> No nie potrafię, takie rzeczy zostawiam specjalistom, a jednak tą stroną wiele osób się sugeruje i pierwszy raz widzę żeby ktoś ją negował.


Ceny w tej tabelce są mocno kosmiczne. Propan tańszy jest od prądu, a gdy kupujesz go latem to tańszy jest nawet od gazu ziemnego, a w tej tabelce...szkoda słów, ekogroch dużo tańszy niż miał ech.....

----------


## eliks

> Chyba dopiero trafiłeś na muratora - tu większość ją neguje. Dokładność żadna. szczególnie jeśli zależy Ci na detalach a budując z głową chodzi właśnie o detale...


No masz rację, dzięki.

----------


## Slawko123

> Tu masz cenę przyłącza gazu w tym jest projekt wykonawstwo i geodeta- nie ważne czy idą pod drogą czy w polu.
> http://www.pgnig.pl/dla-domu/cennik-uslug-przylaczeniowych





> To jest tylko przyłacze do plotu. Potem trzeba jeszcze raz - projekt, wykonawstwo i geodetę.


dokładnie, to jest tylko opłata ryczałtowa za samo doprowadzenie do płotu i za to, ze będziesz miał możliwość podłączyć sie sieci gazowej, a od płotu do domu...  to fotohobby napisał i to co ja wczesniej pisałem

----------


## kaju

Ty się boisz gazu i go nienawidzisz,to po co się wypowiadasz.
jak nie wiesz co to przyłącze.
A od płotu do odbiorników to instalacja- no i dobrze ze na gaz trzeba pozwolenie ale można wystąpić razem z budowlanką.
Na węglowe też lepiej jak by było wymagane pozwolenie to tyle tragedii by nie było 
Na tym forum też kilka bomb pokazano.
Niby przez instalatorów ale ??????????????????
Pisać można wszystko.

----------


## mazi07

nie każdy ma dostęp do gazu miejskiego. 
Znajomi np zdecydowali się na pellet ze stelmetu. Nie chcieli mieć zbiornika gazu na swoim ogródku.

----------


## Miczelo

Witam, dział nazywa się wymiana doświadczeń więc piszę w sprawie porady, osób które wspomniane doświadczenie mają.

Potrzebuje wymienić stary piec węglowy na taki, z którym starsza osoba nie będzie miała tyle problemu co dotychczas jednocześnie nie obciążając zbytnio jej kieszeni.

Dom jednorodzinny wolno-stojący, budowany w latach 70, regularna bryła o obrysie 10x10, jednopiętrowy, z poddaszem i piwnicą, zbudowany z pustaka, nieocieplony, okna nowe dwuszybowe, drzwi zewnętrzne stare drewniane. Powierzchnia ogrzewana 160 m2 (parter i piętro). 
Obliczona moc grzewcza ok 20 kW przy zapotrzebowaniu na moc 120 W/m2
całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie 137 GJ.

Wiem, że w pierwszej kolejności powinniśmy zadbać o odpowiednie ocieplenie budynku jednak nie ma na to pieniędzy. Dlatego najpierw postanowiliśmy wymienić kocioł i grzejniki na zamieszkiwanym piętrze.

Instalacja kotła na pellet 20 kW wyceniona na 16 tyś zł z robocizną i materiałami 
Instalacja kotła na eko groszek 20 kW wyceniona na 13 tyś zł z robocizną i materiałami 

Zdecydowaliśmy wybrać pellet jednak licząc koszty na podstawie 1 kWh doszedłem do wniosku ze w przypadku gazu (który jest doprowadzony już do budynku bo jest jakiś stary piec na gaz) i pelletu koszty eksploatacyjne będą niemalże na tym samym poziomie...

Opinie są mieszane, niektórzy stanowczo twierdzą że na pellecie można zaoszczędzić do 20%, jednak obliczenia wskazują na podobny poziom.
Dodatkowo instalator po oględzinach odradził mi piec na gaz, twierdząc że instalacja nie poradzi sobie z tymi stratami ciepła jakie są w budynku i gaz w tym przypadku wyniesie bardzo dużo. Polecił groszek albo pellet.

Czuje się dezinformowany i proszę o poradę  w stosunku do opisanego przypadku. Gaz czy pellet ?

Dodatkowym pytaniem jest czy wyłączenie grzejników na parterze, który nie jest zamieszkiwany wpłynie na spadek kosztów ogrzewania ? czy to jest dobry pomysł ?

----------


## fotohobby

Aktualne ceny obu nośników energii, oraz ich kaloryczność wskazują, że koszt uzyskania 1kWh jest porównywalny.
W przypadku pelletu (oprócz konieczności obsługi kotła) dochodzi jeszcze niewiadoma dotycząca jakości zakupionego opału.
Czasem trafi się dobrze i jest ok, czasem pellet niedopala się, czy wręcz spieka.




> Dodatkowym pytaniem jest czy wyłączenie grzejników na parterze, który nie jest zamieszkiwany wpłynie na spadek kosztów ogrzewania ? czy to jest dobry pomysł ?



Tak, choć pomieszczenia te będą pośrednio ogrzewane przez te powyżej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wiem, że w pierwszej kolejności powinniśmy zadbać o odpowiednie ocieplenie budynku jednak nie ma na to pieniędzy.


Właśnie przez takie myślenie nie ma na to pieniędzy. Trzeba przeliczyć, co się opaci. Na 99% nie opłaci się ocieplić nawet, bez dopłat. 38 000 kWh licząc po 20gr to 7600zł co roku kosztów ogrzewania. Tylko bogatych na to stać.

Sprawdź, z jakich dopłat możesz skorzystać. Bo to ma podstawowe znaczenie dla podjęcia racjonalnej decyzji.

----------


## henryk.stary0

Dobry pellet pali się równo i długo, dzięki czemu uznawany jest za ekonomiczny sposób ogrzewania pomieszczeń. Jeżeli pellet jest wysokiej jakości bardzo dobrze sprawdzi się do ogrzewania domu zamiast lub oprócz gazu. Zaopatrywanie się w pellet w dobrej hurtowni może być tańsze i ekonomiczniejsze niż używanie gazu. Dzisiejsze piece są na tyle dobre i ekonomiczne, że pozwalają generować  energię z palącego się pelletu bardzo długo a nowoczesne piece są na tyle automatyczne, że prawie w ogóle nie trzeba przy nich siedzieć.

----------


## RobertJG

Zdecydowanie gaz.
https://wysokienapiecie.pl/23066-pra...GLjB_unLwdafXQ

----------


## karoka65

> Dobry pellet pali się równo i długo, dzięki czemu uznawany jest za ekonomiczny sposób ogrzewania pomieszczeń. Jeżeli pellet jest wysokiej jakości bardzo dobrze sprawdzi się do ogrzewania domu zamiast lub oprócz gazu. Zaopatrywanie się w pellet w dobrej hurtowni może być tańsze i ekonomiczniejsze niż używanie gazu. Dzisiejsze piece są na tyle dobre i ekonomiczne, że pozwalają generować  energię z palącego się pelletu bardzo długo a nowoczesne piece są na tyle automatyczne, że prawie w ogóle nie trzeba przy nich siedzieć.


Czuję się tak jakbym zaraz miał ujrzeć linki gdzie kupić ten super pellet i ten super kocioł  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

Ani jedno ani drugie

----------


## Janekk1234

Tego typu wątki to mieszanina marketingu szeptanego (pellet jest super),  wypowiedzi dziwoląga kuliboba który aby ogrzać dom walczy z dwoma piecami i utrzymuje w nich ogień, oraz normalsów którzy mają bezobsługowe czyste i tanie źródło ciepła.

----------


## Slawko123

> Tego typu wątki to mieszanina marketingu szeptanego (pellet jest super),  wypowiedzi dziwoląga kuliboba który aby ogrzać dom walczy z dwoma piecami i utrzymuje w nich ogień, oraz normalsów którzy mają bezobsługowe czyste i tanie źródło ciepła.


I zapomniałeś dodać, ze ci "normalsi" mają po 18 st.C w całym domu. Ale to norma u tych co ogrzewaja gazem.
Ci co ogrzewaja innym paliwem mają po 22-23 stopnie, no ale ci z gazem poszliby z torbami przy utrzymywaniu takich temperatur.

----------


## asolt

> I zapomniałeś dodać, ze ci "normalsi" mają po 18 st.C w całym domu. Ale to norma u tych co ogrzewaja gazem.
> Ci co ogrzewaja innym paliwem mają po 22-23 stopnie, no ale ci z gazem poszliby z torbami przy utrzymywaniu takich temperatur.


Byc moze i norma ale podaj jakich budynków to dotyczy, czesto bywam w domach wybudowanych w ciagu kilku ostatnich lat wg aktualnych wymagan WT ogrzewanych gazem i w zadnym podkresle zadnym przypadku nie spotkałem sie z temperatura 18 oC chyba ze kotłowni lub wiatrołapie. Uogolnianie po to zeby uwiarygodnic własna nawet nie teze a hipoteze bez szczegołowych objasnien i statystyk to pokazanie ze tylko ja mam racje, a inni dyskutanci nie wiedza o czym piszą.

----------


## Janekk1234

> I zapomniałeś dodać, ze ci "normalsi" mają po 18 st.C w całym domu. Ale to norma u tych co ogrzewaja gazem.
> Ci co ogrzewaja innym paliwem mają po 22-23 stopnie, no ale ci z gazem poszliby z torbami przy utrzymywaniu takich temperatur.


Jasne już widzę jak cywilizowani ludzie marzną w domu.
To teoria węglarzy jak się domyślam aby poprawić sobie humor przy smoleniu się w obsłudze pieca.

Mam 130m2 i gaz. Zużycie jakieś 6m3 na dobę za grzanie podłogi i wody. W domu 23 stopnie. Nie ma gdzie ani sensu szukać oszczednosi.

----------


## fotohobby

> I zapomniałeś dodać, ze ci "normalsi" mają po 18 st.C w całym domu. Ale to norma u tych co ogrzewaja gazem.
> Ci co ogrzewaja innym paliwem mają po 22-23 stopnie, no ale ci z gazem poszliby z torbami przy utrzymywaniu takich temperatur.


tak, szczególmie, kiedy kWh z gazu kosztuje 21gr  )

----------


## gawel

> tak, szczególmie, kiedy kWh z gazu kosztuje 21gr  )


jak długo? Co  pozostałymi kosztami poza paliwem gazowym?

----------


## fotohobby

Pozostałe koszty podnoszą cenę do poziomu 24gr

----------


## gawel

> Pozostałe koszty podnoszą cenę do poziomu 24gr


To bardzo tanio póki co

----------


## Arturo1972

> I zapomniałeś dodać, ze ci "normalsi" mają po 18 st.C w całym domu. Ale to norma u tych co ogrzewaja gazem.
> Ci co ogrzewaja innym paliwem mają po 22-23 stopnie, no ale ci z gazem poszliby z torbami przy utrzymywaniu takich temperatur.


Ale jaja...  :big grin:

----------

